
Apple’s Product Event Will Be Held the Week of March 21 - moonlighter
http://recode.net/2016/02/27/remark-your-calendars-apples-product-event-will-week-of-march-21/
======
nickgrosvenor
They're coming out with a cheaper phone now so they can develop two iPhone
cycle updates. One in the spring and one in the fall.

They need to protect against the inevitable, missing the holiday season due to
technical delays.

refreshing the iPhone every fall is an amazing feat.

They won't be able to keep that schedule forever.

